# The largest countries in the world in continuous areas



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1 - *Russia*: 17 098 242 km²
2 - *Canada*: 9 984 670 km²
3 - *China*: 9 596 961 km²
4 - *Brazil*: 8 514 877 km²
5 - *United States*: 7 825 165 km² (least 1.7 million km² of Alaska and Hawaii 28,000 km²)
6 - *Australia*: 7 692 024 km²
- *European **Union*: 4 324 782 km²
7 - *India*: 3 285 674 km²
8 - *Argentina*: 2 780 400 km²
9 - *Kazakhstan*: 2 724 900 km²
10 - *Algeria*: 2 381 741 km²

Source: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_de_países_e_territórios_por_área


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

kwl


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice nice


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

How many % of land mass are habitable in Russia?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

calaguyo said:


> How many % of land mass are habitable in Russia?


^^I think the areas where the topography is flat and the climate is not as cold and stern, concentrating on the European part of Russia which means about 30% of the territory (4.5 million km ²).


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

So why is the USA split up and not other countries? What about all the islands in Canada, Russia, etc? Tasmania is seperate from the rest of Australia but it is included?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Calvin W said:


> So why is the USA split up and not other countries? What about all the islands in Canada, Russia, etc? Tasmania is seperate from the rest of Australia but it is included?


^^Australia is already excluded the area of Tasmania, because if we considered the Tasmania Australian territory would be 7,760,220 km ².

As for Canada and Russia are not included in the Arctic islands. For Brazil are excluded from all its dependencies Atlantic and Antarctic territories. For Argentina does not include claims in Argentina over the Malvinas (11,410 km ²), South Georgia (3560 km ²), South Sandwich Islands (307 km ²), Orkney Islands South (759 km ²) and mainland Antarctica Argentina (969 464 km ²).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

overall in terms of land area only:

1. Russia
2. China
3. USA
4. Canada

In terms of land area + inland lakes n waterways:

1. Russia
2. Canada
3. China
4. USA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, Brazil is largest than USA.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> wow, Brazil is largest than USA.


Yes, if we consider only the continuous area.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

FAAN said:


> ^^Australia is already excluded the area of Tasmania, because if we considered the Tasmania Australian territory would be 7,760,220 km ².
> 
> As for Canada and Russia are not included in the Arctic islands. For Brazil are excluded from all its dependencies Atlantic and Antarctic territories. For Argentina does not include claims in Argentina over the Malvinas (11,410 km ²), South Georgia (3560 km ²), South Sandwich Islands (307 km ²), Orkney Islands South (759 km ²) and mainland Antarctica Argentina (969 464 km ²).


Wrong...
Canada has an area of 9 984 670 sq km including all islands....

same with Russia. The total area of Russia is 17 098 242 sq km

Care to try again?


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

Calvin W said:


> Wrong...
> Canada has an area of 9 984 670 sq km including all islands....
> 
> same with Russia. The total area of Russia is 17 098 242 sq km
> ...


That number for Canada also includes Newfoundland and Vancouver Island, both of which are huge.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't see the point of this cherry-picking of areas.

Looks like the only intention is to diminish the "size" of certain countries to promote other specific country just for the sake of a "my country is bigger, I win, you lose" silly thing.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree. Alaska is part of the US. Lakes and inland waterways are part of Canada. 

1. Russia
2. Canada
3. China
4. United States
5. Brazil


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The Canadian islands are just a few miles from Canada Continental thus forming a large body of land. But looking at the U.S. see that Alaska is located in an area remote from highly discontinuous and Usa Continental is not the case with Canada. In the U.S. territories and Canada are not included in the surfaces of large lakes, if we were U.S. Consider them area would be 9,522,780 km ² in USA and the area would be Canadian somewhere around 10 million km ².


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

The point is...?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> *overall in terms of land area only:
> 
> 1. Russia
> 2. China
> ...


Wow! I've _never_ seen it broken down that way before.  The size of a country would, in my opinion, always include its internal lakes.
Don't forget that under the water is... you guessed it... land!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Do Antarctic territories count towards a nations territory?


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

PD said:


> Do Antarctic territories count towards a nations territory?


Since these claims on territorries are not accepted internationally, of course not.


----------

